# SMTP n'est plus reconnu vers Free



## flippy (29 Août 2015)

Bonjour. J'ai un iPad mini sur OS7 et depuis peu mon serveur d'envoi SMTP n'est plus reconnu. J'ai bien smtp.free.fr dans ma fenêtre et SSL est activé ! Le port du serveur est sur 110, peut-être que ça vient de là ?! Si je ne mets rien pour le port, est-ce qu'il va se créé de lui-même ? Merci pour vos pistes mais là, ça coince sacrément pour mes envois depuis Mail...


----------



## lineakd (29 Août 2015)

@flippy, et avec le port 465?


----------



## flippy (30 Août 2015)

J'avais essayé avec les ports suivant (sachant que le 25 est obsolète vu l'authentification actuelle chez Free) : 110, 587 et 995. Je viens d'essayer sur le primaire avec 465 : ça n'arrête pas de mouliner (vais être obligé de réintialiser) . Comprends pas, il y a quelques jours, ça fonctionnait nickel


----------



## lineakd (30 Août 2015)

@flippy, ouvre l'app réglages/mail, contacts, calendrier/comptes sélectionne ton compte puis désactive "e-mail". Ferme l'app réglages.
Et puis ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


Au redémarrage de la tablette, réactive ton compte courriel.


----------



## flippy (30 Août 2015)

Le coup du _reset_, je connaissais déjà, et l'ai donc appliqué dans le cadre de mon problème, histoire d'essayer de remettre quelques compteurs à zéro. Mais sans résultat. Je sais que ça ne vient pas de Free puisque mes deux Mac reçoivent et envoient tout à fait normalement. Mon problème vient donc de l'iPad mini. Je vais essayer ta procédure...


----------



## lineakd (30 Août 2015)

@flippy, regarde aussi dans "avancé/réglages de réception" si le port du serveur est 993.


----------



## BlueG3 (30 Août 2015)

avant de tenter les différentes propositions ci dessus  , peux tu préciser :
1- si  as tu bien activé  loption identification par authentification SMTP pour ton mail ? 
( tu peux y accéder par webmail ou par le portail avec ton adresse mail )
http://www.free.fr/assistance/2406.html

2- pour tout ipad/iphone , cad tout connexion par wifi et donc non lié a un FAI free tu dois passer par authentification
en réception port 995  , a l’émission c'est 465


----------



## flippy (30 Août 2015)

Avec le port 993, toujours le même résultat : _"Le serveur SMTP "smtp.free.fr" ne répond pas. Vérifier votre connexion réseau ainsi que les informations saisies dans le champ "Serveur d'envoi"_. Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'en mode rentrant (imap) ça fonctionne normalement. C'est toujours ce SMTP qui foire . Wifi normalement connecté, authentification active. Est-ce que le fait que _iCloud_ ne soit pas actif a quelque chose à voir ? En fait je ne me sers pas du tout du cloud (pas besoin)... BlueG3 (ça me rappelle de vieux souvenirs ce G3 ), je regarde ton lien. Pour ce qui est de 995 et 465, j'avais déjà essayé, hélas toujours sans résultat...


----------



## flippy (30 Août 2015)

Bon, j'ai activé l'authentification auprès de Free, en ayant pris soin de changer le port SMTP en 465, et maintenant ça re-fonctionne normalement . En fait, que _iCloud_ soit activé ou pas, ça n'a rien à voir, c'était purement un problème d'authentification chez Free. Un grand merci à vous deux pour vos pistes


----------



## lineakd (30 Août 2015)

@flippy, problème résolu alors... De rien, merci @BlueG3.
Bizarre que l'activation se soit désactivé chez free.


----------

